# Tyree LE Alien Eye Chalice



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Found this on Ebay! In Atlanta TOOOOO
Is anyone going to bite? I think i might take it, i saw one eye of those things going to 225 WOWOW 
great deal to me!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyree-LE-Alien-Eye-Chalice-WYSIWYG_W0QQitemZ250346032971QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250346032971&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------

